# Model Railroad Photos



## 498cm3 (Jul 30, 2021)

Hello my name is Doc, I am new here, and new to the hobby as well.
I hope this is ok, I am posting a couple photos of my small N Scale layout.
Thank you and I hope everyone is doing well.












































Sent from my moto e6 using Tapatalk


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

498cm3 said:


> Hello my name is Doc, I am new here, and new to the hobby as well.
> I hope this is ok, I am posting a couple photos of my small N Scale layout.
> Thank you and I hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> ...


498cm3;

Yes, its perfectly OK. Welcome to the forum! Very nice modeling and photos.

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Doc, I think your layout looks GR8!! Your scenery is awesome. Tell us more about the layout...size, period modeled, where in your house it's located, what your motive power is, etc. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## 498cm3 (Jul 30, 2021)

traction fan said:


> 498cm3;
> 
> Yes, its perfectly OK. Welcome to the forum! Very nice modeling and photos.
> 
> Traction Fan


Thank you Traction Fan!

Sent from my moto e6 using Tapatalk


----------



## 498cm3 (Jul 30, 2021)

Fire21 said:


> Doc, I think your layout looks GR8!! Your scenery is awesome. Tell us more about the layout...size, period modeled, where in your house it's located, what your motive power is, etc. Welcome to the forum.


Thank you Fire21! 
Length is 78" / 2 meters, depth is 46" / 1.17 meters. DC layout, 10 sections, two cabs. Period is fictional, alternate present. Location fictional, a former government black site hiding in plain sight on a light industrial spur. Hardy County WV, in the Potomac Highlands, off of the SBVR (South Branch Valley Railroad).
I am a renter, so the layout is on long adjustable legs. Currently in my breakfast nook... the natural lighting is beautiful.
I use a lot of recycled materials, for scratch built details, terrain, lighting, etc. Sometimes just clean rubbish, I use lots of that. 
Most of my rolling stock is rebuilt from junk lots. 
Locos I have half a dozen or so, ES44AC, ES44DC, GP15-1, SD45-2, and an SD70ACe. All diesel.
Track is code 80, have under the table and ground throws too.
Lighting is homemade, LEDs with resistors and homemade fiber optic. Powered by AA rechargeables in multiple salvaged battery trays.
I think that covers the basics.

Sent from my moto e6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

You obviously did a lot of research before beginning your build. For being new to the hobby you sure know a lot about how to build a layout. Well done!


----------



## 498cm3 (Jul 30, 2021)

Here is a photo of the bluff, with a pair of climbers having a go.
And a view of the SD45-2 doing some switching.
















Sent from my moto e6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Just saw this, nice work.


----------



## Bigfoot21075 (Aug 7, 2021)

Wow Doc! that is terrific! I really like the weathering job you did on the trains. Also, the Bluffs turned out GREAT! How did you end up doing those rocks?

Rob


----------



## 498cm3 (Jul 30, 2021)

Gramps said:


> Just saw this, nice work.


Thank you, Gramps. 

Sent from my moto e6 using Tapatalk


----------



## 498cm3 (Jul 30, 2021)

Bigfoot21075 said:


> Wow Doc! that is terrific! I really like the weathering job you did on the trains. Also, the Bluffs turned out GREAT! How did you end up doing those rocks?
> 
> Rob


Thank you, Bigfoot! 
The rocks, I used commercially available molds that thankfully matched the prototype. The Devonian Shelf I believe that is the geological area if memory serves me correctly.
I twisted and flexed some of the rubber molds to get certain shapes.
Then standard pigments and washes.
Solid foam base + doubled plaster cloth.
To model the overhanging strata (due to geological "mass wasting") I had to improvise some support, which I mostly did by cutting strips of plaster cloth. I used the strips like concealed hangers, and also for bridging some voids.

Sent from my moto e6 using Tapatalk


----------

